
A Possible Polymath Project?  - wglb
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2011/05/12/a-possible-polymath-project/
======
dmboyd
TIL about
[http://michaelnielsen.org/polymath1/index.php?title=Main_Pag...](http://michaelnielsen.org/polymath1/index.php?title=Main_Page)

I cant help but think that a wiki isnt the best platform for this. It needs
something more analogous to pen-and-paper proofs. ie. discrete steps with the
possibility to fork any step and combine identities...

